# Rurouni Kenshin



## FlawlessSniper (Feb 10, 2005)

Lately, i've been watching rurouni kenshin from Cartoon Network.. I realized that it originated from the manga and tried to look for it online. Anybody know where i can get rurouni kenshin manga?




P.S. - am i the only person who say Rurouni Kenshin is one the THE BEST MANGAS out there?

write what you think about this manga please


----------



## Rurouni (Feb 10, 2005)

I know where to get it, but it'd be against the rules to post it, since it's illegal to download....


----------



## Musukuni (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, I think Rurouni Kenshin is one of the greatest anime and mangas out there. I get my Rurouni Kenshin manga from Barnes and Noble which is a pretty big bookstore chain. There's a good chance you could find it in you local book store if they sell manga at all. If your looking to buy it online I'm not sure of a good place to get it but you could always use google and try to find a place.


----------



## USDF (Feb 10, 2005)

I love Kenshin! I always watch it on Cartoon Network, and yes, I have seen several of the graphic novels at Barnes and Nobles but I had no money T_T


----------



## Omote Renge (Feb 11, 2005)

Buy it, the translation is quite possibly the best translation Viz has ever done. There are 10 volumes out the last time I checked, but they come out on a monthly basis so volume 11 might have come out already.


----------



## blue fox (Feb 11, 2005)

Not only that, but the anime for all practical porpouses (i.e. besides filler arcs) ends after the Shishio arc.

The manga has another arc past the shishio arc called the jinchu arc (revenge arc).  This is without a dought the best part of the whole series.  Extremely passionate.  Even more amazing fights.  Not to spoil, but the arc focus is on battosai the manslayer's deepest and darkest secret, his cross shaped scar...

...ya didnt think it was just any ol' wound...did ya?  ^_^


----------



## Procyon (Feb 11, 2005)

You can like get RK anywhere...Like most internet stores like amazon sell it and stuff...
But I usually get my manga at Walden Books...Got quite the selection there...


----------



## korican04 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rurouni said:
			
		

> I know where to get it, but it'd be against the rules to post it, since it's illegal to download....


  so is naruto, doesn't stop anyone here.


----------



## Logpile (Feb 13, 2005)

Kenshin is one of my favorite mangas. I get it at Barnes & Noble's. It has 1-20 at my store. But they only have 1 and 5 of Naruto. Which freakin' sucks...


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Feb 13, 2005)

blue fox said:
			
		

> Not only that, but the anime for all practical porpouses (i.e. besides filler arcs) ends after the Shishio arc.
> 
> The manga has another arc past the shishio arc called the jinchu arc (revenge arc).  This is without a dought the best part of the whole series.  Extremely passionate.  Even more amazing fights.  Not to spoil, but the arc focus is on battosai the manslayer's deepest and darkest secret, his cross shaped scar...
> 
> ...ya didnt think it was just any ol' wound...did ya?  ^_^


really? which episodes??? i just finished watchin the shishio arc, and i'm up to the like, christian sword fighter arc thingy... it's borin, so i stopped watching. maybe i should just skip it and watch the other one... TELL ME!


----------



## BattousaiMS (Feb 13, 2005)

erm the Jinchuu arc insnt in the Anime... IT olny appears for like a few minutes in RK Seisouhen also, so only the Manga tells the story. However, The Samurai X OVAs (the first 4), reveals the cause of that arc.

If you want the real anime get the subbed ones or the original, CN are noot good with blood scenes if you know what i mean   .


----------



## blue fox (Feb 14, 2005)

No yeah everything after the shishio arc in the anime blows.  

Go d/l the manga.  Dunno where, but find a bittorrent.  Cant be that hard.  and for the love of god, BUY THE TRUST AND BETRAYAL OVA.  Best OVA ever for any series.  Dark, gruesome, and powerful.


----------



## Oeilvert (Feb 14, 2005)

one question: does the part where kenshin meets the christians exist in the manga or is it a filler? as far as I know there are huge differences between the manga and the anime.
Be sure to watch the first 4 OVAs, they are just awesome.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is the story of how the last arc of Kenshin wasn't animated.

The anime had caught up to the Jinchuu arc, but the Jinchuu arc was not completed yet.  There was high demand for more Kenshin, and they didn't want to wait for Jinchuu to be finished in the manga.  So the anime decides to make up a bunch of bullshit for like 30+ episodes.  By the time Jinchuu Arc was finished, Kenshin anime had lost alot of it's popularity and they never bothered to animate the final arc, that takes place after Shishio.

This arc is by far the best arc, and ties many things together.  Here are some things found throughout this arc.

-Sano uses his Zanbatsu again.
-Kaoru shows her succession technique.
-The story of how Kenshin received his scar is revealed.  (there are 4 OVAs aboot this, but this arc revolves around someone in the OVAs)
-Someone is shown to be alive.  (anime showed it as well)
-It tells how Shishio got his battleship.
-Iwanbou (fat pink guy) is explained.
-People with extreme hate for Kenshin team up.
-Aoshi makes a fighting appearance again.
-Sano's Father/Sister/Brother are shown.
-Sano shows his alternate/superior Futae No Kiwami.
-Kenshin faces off against someone of his past...  Someone who is insane...  Someone who lives only to get revenge on Hitokiri Battousai... Someone who has spent the last 15 years, plotting this revenge... SPOILER, HIGHLIGHT-Brother-in-law, Yukishiro Enishi.-

Simply put, this arc is something anyone who likes the Kenshin series, SHOULD NOT MISS OUT ON.  I remember when I first read it, I read the entire arc in one sitting.  Took me many many hours, but I couldn't stop.  


Shishio arc, has nothing on Jinchuu arc.


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Mar 17, 2005)

i heard that there was going to be samurai x 2...is this true?????
something about kenshins son learning his sword technique or something


----------



## LemonTehPing (Mar 17, 2005)

I dunt think so coz that has been already mentioned in the OVA's! go watch it and u'll know!


----------



## Kiba-kun (Mar 17, 2005)

Listen, no-one is going to stop you from posting links to downloads. Like the guy above hinted, Link removed has it.

However, if you consider yourself even a casual Kenshin fan, then DEFINATELY buy the viz translations. The scanslations, for once, have nothing on them. Probably the best official translation I've ever seen. 

On a side note, if they can do so well on Kenshin why did they screw up Naruto so much? Such a shame.


----------



## kirab (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, since Viz/Shonen Jump translates them, you can get all the RK volumes that have been released so far off of Viz's website. The direct link to the Rurouni Kenshin manga is Link removed They really are worth the (cheap) price. It's a very well made manga that I would recommened.


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 21, 2005)

NO. i am also with you... IT IS THE BEST anime/manga out there.  As for manga....sorry. i got hook ups with relatives in asia.  don't know where else you can get it.


----------



## Vodrake (May 9, 2005)

I've found something under the name Kenshin Kaden. However the artwork looks slightly different so i'm not too sure if it's fan art or real. And it's only six pages long...
Anyway, you can find it here:
[/URL]

*Allies*​


----------



## Danger cart (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's one of them. Thank you! They're real btw.

I'll keep looking for the Yahiko one.


----------



## Vodrake (May 9, 2005)

Yay. Found it!:
konako


----------



## Danger cart (May 9, 2005)

W00t!
Thanks Vodrake, I'll rep you again once I spread some more around. Thanks again!


----------



## Kepa (May 9, 2005)

yup....ckmoney's IRC bot had it ...
but those are the ones

but even after reading those, I craved for more


----------



## Yak (May 9, 2005)

yeah, I have the Kenshin Kaden at home and it`s sooo sad we don`t get more Kenshin stuff. *sniff*


----------



## ghostgal (May 9, 2005)

Kenshin sure was great, thousands of fan sites with lotsa mp3... oh memories....

Rk was the first manga I read, A loooong time agoo.. So cool people still read it ** loved it... Yeah....


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Jun 23, 2005)

Self-explanatory. Ruroken/SAmurai X


----------



## ninjutsumaster101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Great manga. Love the character design and story. also...is this post's purpose to talk about it or what?


----------



## CABLE (Jun 24, 2005)

Rurouni Kenshin is truly a masterpiece i really would have liked to see one more arc though.  Yes it is amazing with only 2 but at least 3.  It would probably have to be somewhere between the Jinchuu and Kyoto arc tho.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2005)

Merged two threads. 

On topic: Rurouni Kenshin is one of my favorite mangas of all time. I haven't even finished it (I follow Viz's translations which are very good) and I love it. It's in my top 5.


----------



## CABLE (Jun 24, 2005)

FlawlessSniper said:
			
		

> Lately, i've been watching rurouni kenshin from Cartoon Network.. I realized that it originated from the manga and tried to look for it online. Anybody know where i can get rurouni kenshin manga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET THE MANGA HERE,in my sig, click on CLICK ME, the Click On My Rurouni Kenshin Fanclub Banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geji Mayu (Jul 8, 2005)

Download it online. That is the only way to enjoy Kenshin. DO NOT watch it on Cartoon Network. DO NOT read Shonen Jump. If you do, you will NEVER enjoy the awesomeness that is Enishi and the Jinchuu Arc.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 8, 2005)

Enishi pwns.  All said.


----------



## Codde (Jul 8, 2005)

I just finished reading the manga about two weeks ago... Took me a few months to read the first 9 volumes then read the last 19 in a day ... 

Manga was good. Ending was alright, wasn't too into the arc after the Kyoto one (the best arc in Kenshin IMO) aside from Sanosuke's little side story thing (which is better than Kyoto part IMO but it wasn't long enough...).


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I just finished reading the manga about two weeks ago... Took me a few months to read the first 9 volumes then read the last 19 in a day ...
> 
> Manga was good. Ending was alright, wasn't too into the arc after the Kyoto one (the best arc in Kenshin IMO) aside from Sanosuke's little side story thing (which is better than Kyoto part IMO but it wasn't long enough...).


I think everyone thinks the Kyoto Arc is the best, then the Jinchuu Arc and then the Tokyo Arc...

What I like most about the last arc was that we got to see everyone go all out finally and we saw Kenshin's flashback and stuff. Definately better than the anime filler part...


----------



## Codde (Jul 8, 2005)

Well not a big fan of Kenshin's character... Saitou, Sanosuke, Aoishi, etc... are much better characters... I prefer Shisio to Kenshin.... who is the best Rurouni Kenshin villian so far... I'm sure he would've killed Kenshin had the fight continiued....

And Enishi... I disliked him... he was a bit...


----------



## endgame (Jul 12, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> And Enishi... I disliked him... he was a bit...



Psychotic? Pathetic? I disliked him too.

Rurouni Kenshin is one of my all-time favourite mangas, and the artist (Watsuki) is amazing.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 12, 2005)

Who do you think are the top 10? To me...

1. Hiko (god)
2. Shishio
3. Enishi
4. Kenshin
5. Aoshi 
6. Seta
7. Saitou
8. Sanosuke
9. The 4 Saint guys (Genbu, Suzaku...)
10. The blind guy


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 13, 2005)

lol i just d/led the manga a couple of weeks ago. and i must say, manga>anime

//EDIT
i feel stupid now =\ i misunderstood him


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jul 14, 2005)

watch the subbed anime, the dubbing is sorta crap.
takes away kenshins characteristics :\


----------



## Deathblade (Jul 14, 2005)

Why do so many people hate Enishi? The way I see it, he's just devastated after his sister's death and therefore, seeks revenge. 

I hate the dubbed version too.


----------



## Codde (Jul 14, 2005)

Well he was annoying even before his sister's death... Looked like a rat I'd love to squish. Afterwards he just became even more annoying... he should tone down on his craziness even a little bit. And also pick less annoying people to carry out his little "jinchuu."


----------



## CABLE (Jul 15, 2005)

Arcanis, you mean the strongest characters right? for me its

1. Hiko(would i make my username based on him if he wasn't?)
2. Kenshin
3. Enishi
4. Shishio
5. Soujiro
6. Saitou
7. Aoshi
8. Usui
9. Sanosuke w/ Zanbatou(its hard to rank Sano since 90% of the time he fought bare fisted so we got to see little of his skill with the Zanbatou)
10. Fuji


----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd probably rank him like this maybe with a little bit of bias.

1. Hiko
2. Shishio
3. Kenshin / Saitou
4. Soujiro / Usui 
5. Aoshi (not sure I might put him possibly higher but well...)
6. Sanosuke

I don't want to bother ranking Enishi... but I guess if I would I'd put him right below Kenshin.... There was the "no way this guy can be as strong as Shishio" comments about Enishi but then someone made a comment like "He has something different than Shishio"(I think) so he could possibly be mroe so especially in veiny mode... The fact is the Shishio fight was never concluded and well he fought against people one after another without any signs of wearing down(well maybe a little...) till well... but then they all came at him while injured. Though kenshin had his revival thing...


----------



## Kamendex (Jul 15, 2005)

Hiko Seijiro is a freakin beast.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 15, 2005)

Top 10... 

1. Hiko (GOD)
2. Enishi
3. Kenshin
4. Shishio
5. Aoshi
6. Seta
7. Saitoh
8. Anji
9. Yahiko (older)
10. Fuji


How can someone hate Yukishiro Enishi?  He is awesomeness.  And he was definently stronger than Shishio.  Can anyone here say, Nerves of Insanity?


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 15, 2005)

my favorite manga 
the anime could've been way better if they did the Jinchuu arc instead of all the crap they put after. still one of my favorite anime though


----------



## CABLE (Jul 15, 2005)

I just reread Volume 14 and i realized how Saitou actually ripped off Usui's torso when he used the Zeroshiki and impaled him on the wall. damn that is awsome.  If the Zeroshiki had enough power to rip Usui's torso off, if he had used it on Shishio, Shishio's helmet wouldn't do much good since something of that power would rip right through it.  Too bad they censored that part in the RK anime by just having Usui's whole body impaled on the wall.  another thing i didn't like about the censorship in the anime, is that alot of the blood was like seethrough so it didn't look like blood.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jul 17, 2005)

why is shishio being ranked above kenshin?
if kenshin wasnt using a reverse sword, his succession wouldve ripped him up when it hit his stomach :\?
not to mention before they fought kenshin had to get through aoshi and soujiro


----------



## CABLE (Jul 18, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> why is shishio being ranked above kenshin?
> if kenshin wasnt using a reverse sword, his succession wouldve ripped him up when it hit his stomach :\?
> not to mention before they fought kenshin had to get through aoshi and soujiro



if kenshin wasn't using the reverse blade, the first attack he landed on Shishio, the Ryu Tsui Sen he pulled would have cut down through his shoulder and cut him in half.  Kenshin is a far superior swordsman to Shishio. Also Shishio uses gimmicky fire techniques and gloves with gunpowder, it isn't even his swordsman ship that makes him strong.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 18, 2005)

MasterHiko said:
			
		

> if kenshin wasn't using the reverse blade, the first attack he landed on Shishio, the Ryu Tsui Sen he pulled would have cut down through his shoulder and cut him in half.  Kenshin is a far superior swordsman to Shishio. Also Shishio uses gimmicky fire techniques and gloves with gunpowder, it isn't even his swordsman ship that makes him strong.



Shishio still owns though.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 18, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Shishio still owns though.



I can't doubt that.



Not getting to see that move connect was probably the biggest tragedy in all of RK.


----------



## Void (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice Shishio/Travolta pic : 

I laughed hard when Shishio announced that he'll take over Hell before Kenshin arrives... Shishio's madness was off-the-scale, making him a very interesting character.


----------



## Deathblade (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Shishio only owns when he's doing the Travolta moves. Great pic.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 19, 2005)

Whoa i just realized something.  Eichiro Oda, mangaka of One Piece was an assistant to Watsuki on RK.  And Luffy's pirate flag with the skull and the straw hat design was originally on Gein's bomb.  cool. ill post a pic later.


----------



## imchemist (Jul 26, 2005)

Best characters:
1. Kenshin
2. Hiko
3. Aoshi
4. Yumi
5. Shishio
6. Sanosuke
7. Soujiro


----------



## CABLE (Jul 26, 2005)

I just read Sanosuke's side story in the Jinchuu arc and man did that kick ass. Sanosuke rules with a vengence.  Too bad his brother and sister never find out Sano is their brother, that was sad cuz they just think hes dead now rather.


----------



## Noex (Jul 26, 2005)

uhm well i have all the eps but i haven?t seen them yet heheheh maybe i should ahhaha anyways the manga well havn?t rea it hahahah still maybe i should my friend says its soo cool but i will see


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads dealing with the romantic swordsman manga, Rurouni Kenshin! Carry on!


----------



## Nybarius (Jul 27, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> I just read Sanosuke's side story in the Jinchuu arc and man did that kick ass. Sanosuke rules with a vengence.  Too bad his brother and sister never find out Sano is their brother, that was sad cuz they just think hes dead now rather.



: I love the fist-fight he gets into with his dad.  There's something very thrilling about how he punches his dad out in their second fight.  Also, the whole concept of coming home after being out on your own and finding that, suddenly, you've got to play the part of protector and provider for your family.  

The dynamic between Sanouske and his pa is sort of similar to Ichigo and Ganju, except they're closer, obviously.  Come to think of it, the "quarrelsome because extremely similar hotheads" is something of a manga stereotype, but I can't think of a place where it's been done better than RRK.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 27, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> : I love the fist-fight he gets into with his dad.  There's something very thrilling about how he punches his dad out in their second fight.  Also, the whole concept of coming home after being out on your own and finding that, suddenly, you've got to play the part of protector and provider for your family.
> 
> The dynamic between Sanouske and his pa is sort of similar to Ichigo and Ganju, except they're closer, obviously.  Come to think of it, the "quarrelsome because extremely similar hotheads" is something of a manga stereotype, but I can't think of a place where it's been done better than RRK.



Ya thats seen quite often in manga, but it was still sad how Outa and Sano's sister never knew it was him, so we didn't get to see any kind of reunion unforunately.  Also as far as his sis and Outa knew, Sano was dead.  But if you think about it their dad probably told them later.   Hell they should just make a spinoff manga of Sano about him traveling the world kicking ass and helping people.  With Yahiko cuz hes cool.  Ya Sano comes back to the dojo like when hes 25 so Yahiko would be like 16 and they go travel the world together kicking ass.  That would rule so hard.


----------



## Nybarius (Jul 27, 2005)

Haha, maybe they could do it like "Once Upon a Time in China" part three and have them travel America, kicking the crap out of cowboys, Indians, and other hokey slices of Americana.  Stuck in the Alamo or what have you.  Also, Sanouske should sport a five o' clock shadow throughout the whole thing as a result of becoming addicted to Western whiskey.  

My only regret is that the Romantic Meiji era is a generation too late for a "What If?" story about Yahiko and Sanouske saving Santa Anna's tush at the Alamo.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 28, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Haha, maybe they could do it like "Once Upon a Time in China" part three and have them travel America, kicking the crap out of cowboys, Indians, and other hokey slices of Americana.  Stuck in the Alamo or what have you.  Also, Sanouske should sport a five o' clock shadow throughout the whole thing as a result of becoming addicted to Western whiskey.
> 
> My only regret is that the Romantic Meiji era is a generation too late for a "What If?" story about Yahiko and Sanouske saving Santa Anna's tush at the Alamo.




Ya Sano should have a five o clock and grow his hair out like he did in Seishoen(i can never spell it right)  that was the only thing i liked about those that OAV, Sano's new look.


----------



## Codde (Jul 28, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> I just read Sanosuke's side story in the Jinchuu arc and man did that kick ass. Sanosuke rules with a vengence.  Too bad his brother and sister never find out Sano is their brother, that was sad cuz they just think hes dead now rather.


Yeah. That was one of my favorite parts of the manga (.... Sanosuke is my favorite character by far....). 

I was hoping that his sister would realize that he was her brother though. But liked the scen where his brother has the same symbol on his back after Sanosuke left(and kind of created a legend in his hometown when he left).


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Nov 12, 2005)

I like Rurouni Kenshin too ^_^ Except I haven't watched it in the longest time. My favorite characters were Misao and Kaoru....as a little girl, I liked girls who could defend themselves...they were both really cool. My brother introduced the anime to me when I was 5. But in Caracas they call it Samurai X. Sorry for not saying much ABOUT it, it's just been a long time, and I can't remember much...


----------



## Christen (Nov 15, 2005)

^^ Really brings back memories. I still love this one. Back then I had an unfinished fanfiction regarding Yahiko. Since Yahiko is now living at Sano's house, he left at one time to just discover what he can (call it a training period). It happens during the time skip ^^.

Apparently, I intended him to meet with Soujirou later. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

What dose Shishio have to say about himself.....
I have more than a month on downloading the anime.....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 28, 2005)

I finally read the end of RK...it was...ok in my opinion, I loved it, but it just left a bad feeling in my stomach....hard to explain...I just feel that Aoshi was supposed to smile, like promised in kyoto Arc, also, I feel that enishi got the shaft...he should have kiled kenshin, that was the only way, to me, thathe could go on with his life...meh...


----------



## Yondy (May 14, 2006)

Bump.

The art in this manga is truly spectactular. And the speed lines are awesome....lol.


----------



## BakaKage (May 14, 2006)

Watsuki is still by far my favorite Manga-ka, his art is just top notch.


----------



## Sura Uchiha (May 14, 2006)

I have no idea....


----------



## WARLOCK_L (May 14, 2006)

RK is just one of the best shonen mangas ever created, period.


----------



## Ian Altano (May 14, 2006)

yeah, Rurouni Kenshin is a great manga/anime!!

my fave episodes where the kenshin/aoshi and kenshin/soujiro fights

top 5 characters:

1. kenshin (duh)
2. aoshi
3. soujiro
4. hiko
5. captain sagara (sano's former captain, don't know why, just love the guy. maybe because i'm a look-alike?)

Ian


----------



## TenshiOni (May 14, 2006)

Rurouni Kenshin is Shounen manga perfection.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 16, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Rurouni Kenshin is Shounen manga perfection.



Agreed...Though I should make this post more constructive by posting my top 10 favorite characters or something.

1.)Shishio (my favorite villain of any manga or anime)
2.)Enishi
3.)Soujiro
4.)Anji
5.)Saito
6.)Aoshi
7.)Cho
8.)Sanosuke
9.)Gein
10.)Kamitari


----------



## Devil King Sanji (May 16, 2006)

Anyway I can directly download it?


----------



## Nuriel (May 19, 2006)

I loved Rurouni Kenshin.  It was a great series.  This was one series that I liked enough to pick up the english version of the graphic novels.  Volume 27 was just released this month.


----------



## orochiyagami (Jun 6, 2006)

You could go out and buy it since it is almost done but who wants to spend money.


----------



## Toboe LoneWolf (Jun 6, 2006)

You can read translations of it here:
*Ice-cream, Neji, and Tenten. Oh my.* (warning, rated *MATURE*, but not NC-17)


----------



## Anemone (Jun 6, 2006)

the Rurouni Kenshin manga is GREAT! It's my second favorite anime


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 6, 2006)

ah yes, RK is amazing. definetly up there on my fav.s list. 
did you know they're making a ps2 game for RK?
coloring
is the official site, and it sounds like they're using the japanese VAs as well  

and here's another pic that i'm too lazy to host, so here's a link:
Picture


----------



## anburokudaime (Jun 7, 2006)

rurouni kenshin? what is this that you speak of?... j/k rurouken is probably THE best manga/anime series in the world.


----------



## Lammy (Jun 7, 2006)

What's the mangaka doing these day since Rurouni Kenshin? Any good manga that lives up to it? :\


----------



## Yak (Jun 7, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> What's the mangaka doing these day since Rurouni Kenshin? Any good manga that lives up to it? :\



The last thing I heared about Watsuki was doing a manga called Gun Blaze West. But it sucked terribly and they stopped publishing it after the third volume. But that's a while ago already, I don't know what he is doing now.


----------



## Freija (Jun 7, 2006)

Z~K said:
			
		

> The last thing I heared about Watsuki was doing a manga called Gun Blaze West. But it sucked terribly and they stopped publishing it after the third volume. But that's a while ago already, I don't know what he is doing now.


last i heard of him he did some character designs for a game....


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 7, 2006)

RK is one of the best anime series (oh and the manga series) I've seen.

>>

just too bad the artist seems to be idle these days.  but as U_I_ said...he's really making character designs??

but for what game??


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 7, 2006)

Z~K said:
			
		

> The last thing I heared about Watsuki was doing a manga called Gun Blaze West. But it sucked terribly and they stopped publishing it after the third volume. But that's a while ago already, I don't know what he is doing now.



dang, i rather liked Gun Blaze West.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 7, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> What's the mangaka doing these day since Rurouni Kenshin? Any good manga that lives up to it? :\



Last manga he did that I know of is _Buso Renkin_ which just finished last year and is being adapted into an anime that is supose to start airing in August of this year or something. Ive read the first volume or so of the manga so far and while its pretty good, its no Rurouni Kenshin IMO. I will definatly be checking out the anime when it comes out though


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 7, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> RK is one of the best anime series (oh and the manga series) I've seen.
> 
> >>
> 
> ...



Samurai Showdown/Spirits V, though that was about three years ago. There's also a Shinsengumi video game that came out two years ago... While nothing he's done post-Kenshin quite compares, I actually like Buso Renkin (and Meteor Strike Kid before); Gun Blaze West I really tried to like, but I can see why it was cancelled.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 8, 2006)

Buso Renkin will be released by Viz i thik.


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

I asked this in another RK thread, but is anyone going to San Diego Comic Con the last weekend of this month? There's a contest to get Watsuki's autograph:

_Heaven or Hell_

Oh is anyone going to get the novel? The story is actually in the Tales of the Meiji arc of the anime.

First impressions of Blu-RAY technology.


----------



## kakashirules (Jul 24, 2006)

*rurouni kenshin should not be t+ for older teens*

 
I got in trouble for looking at rurouken manga yesterday.  who agrees that it shouldn't be t+?!!?


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 24, 2006)

Who did you get in trouble with?  A Librarian?  Your parents?  Either way... I find myself indifferent to your plight.


----------



## kakashirules (Jul 24, 2006)

my dad.  he is waaaaayyyy too strict at times.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 24, 2006)

There is blood/mild language in Rurouni Kenshin that fits a teen rating.  The world isn't revolving around you in that they'll lower the rating for the manga to fit you.  If you knew you'd be caught, you should've been much safer.


----------



## sephirous (Dec 16, 2006)

*... I'm also childish and hate losing...*

Oh, man, the Anime/Manga of Rurouni Kenshin is uber. I'm on Volume13 (I think, I haven't read it in ages). I bought the first season of the Anime as well.

The Manga is exeptionally well-written, and it never seems to get dull. The Anime is also good, but I do have one negative thing to say about the first season of the Anime:

(Remember FIRST season). In the first season, about the last half of the episodes are PURE fillers, which really disappointed me. The first half basically did justice to the Manga, but the last half was a sloppily, thrown-together, mess of an Anime. The dubbing was alright (Especially Sano, squee!). Yahiko does kind of sound like a girl,  but aside from that, the Anime is pretty good.

By any chance, is this Thread a FanClub, because I am *looking to join a Rurouni Kenshin FanClub*, but I searched and didn't see any earlier. Nice talking with you guys, and take care. ^^


----------



## sephirous (Dec 16, 2006)

> I got in trouble for looking at rurouken manga yesterday. who agrees that it shouldn't be t+?!!?



Uh-uh, no way. It's rated T+ for a reason. If you get caught and get in trouble for reading it, you are probably too young to read it in the first place. Nobuhiro Watsuki (w/e his name is xD) isn't going to change the rating for one person. Okay, fine, there are probably about... hmm... 400 people in the world who agree with you, but that's still an insignificant amount for him to change the entire rating. Oh, and he doesn't set the rating; Viz (or whoever publishes the Manga) sets the rating. THEY judge it by its content, not the writer. In other words, unless he, Nobuhiro Watsuki, totally rewrites the story, the rating isn't going to change. ;P


----------



## Rori (Dec 16, 2006)

Gahhh, I love this manga to death. I always wandered what the hype was about, and after I finished reading/watching it, it sky rocketed to one of my top faves ever.

At first, I watched the anime to ep 63, where fillers start, and well the anime got cancelled around the 90s and there was no way for the canon eps to pick up, so I started to read the manga.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers ~_ 



Honestly, the Enishi arc is beautiful.

I didn't quite like the characters much; the 6? that were on Enishis side. But the battles were brilliant. Yahikos, Sanos, and when Saito just suddenly returned. Well you were ready for it, but wow.

But after that, Kaorus 'death' brought me to tears. I truly didn't think she'd die, and Kenshin would get to her in time. So it was a huge shock. And after that, Kenshin just giving up all hope, to wallow away for the rest of his life. He even chained up his sword. 

And then, thanks to Aoshi we found out that she wasn't actually dead; that also had me crying, and I was fucking ecstatic at the time because it mean Kaoru was alive.

Then it took, probably, most of everyones combined efforts to bring Kenshin back from his living hell; if you could word it. Even Sano punched him in the face as his bye because he was fucked off that Kenshin wasn't doing anything. But thanks to Yahikos fight and Tsubame running into -Icantrememberwhattheplaceiscalled- all by herself to shout in Kenshins face to go and help Yahiko fight. 

But it was mostly, and I can't remember again, the scent of that perfume or whatever it was, which is supposed to do something to the heart, and he _finally_ decided that he shouldn't just give up.

And it was the best ever when they went to get Kaoru back, and Enishi didn't kill Kenshin in the end, also protecting Kaoru, everybody's goodbye, and little Kenji. XD

The ending was absolutely brilliant itself. I swear this manga will always be a fave.


----------



## TheBreakingWheel (Jan 1, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin is so far a great manga/anime in my opinion, but it's sad they don't write the Jinchuu Arc in the animes.


----------



## TheBreakingWheel (Jan 1, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin is so far a great manga/anime in my opinion, but it's sad they don't write the Jinchuu Arc in the animes.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 3, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin is a great manga!
The anime is also very well done, except for around the ending, but I can live with that.

The thing that gets me is how historically accurate this manga is.

Let me tell you a few things...

-The revolution everyone speaks of is actually the period right before the decline of the tokugawa era.
-The Meiji government did in fact exist, and the ideals it had were the same.
-Sanosuke is a fictional character, however, the group he belonged to in the revolution (Sekihoutai), was in fact real. And the things they did, which spread the word of the government they did in fact do. However, the government no longer needed them, and killed them all off, just like it was portrayed in the manga.
-The Shinsengumi was a real squad.
-Saito, the leader of the 3rd squad, in a real character that existed. That he was. And the Gatotsu, although not the same, resembles a similar thrust attack that was unique to the shinsengumi.
-The burning of Kyoto was planned, but failed, just as shown in the manga.
-The Oniwaban group did exist, but mainly for the purpose of spying in countries such as the USA.
-The Ishin government exsisted in the tokugawa period, thats the government Kenshin worked for.
-The christian religion was persecuted and wiped out back in the tokugawa era, which they show in the manga as well, by shown in the past.

So, as you can see, this manga is quite well done! That it is. And I find it quite interesting that the events that occured actually did happen!


----------



## Freija (Dec 27, 2011)

It's coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New chapters and everything starts in May!


----------



## Blade (Dec 27, 2011)

I read it is a reboot or something like that.

Still we have to wait for more informations.


----------



## Freija (Dec 27, 2011)

The japanese meaning of the word reboot is not the same as ours, they prob meant reboot in the sense of "It's been shut down and now we're starting it again"


----------



## blackhound89 (Dec 28, 2011)

Freija said:


> The japanese meaning of the word reboot is not the same as ours, they prob meant reboot in the sense of "It's been shut down and now we're starting it again"



I certainly hope so man . Finaly the infamous hokaido arc !!!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2011)

Freija said:


> It's coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New chapters and everything starts in May!


It's a limited run. So nothing starts really.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2011)

Even though RK is one of my favorite shounens I'm not really excited as such ressurections after many years are much worse than the original (i.e. GTO).

Still, I'd hope for the better. It's just that I didn't like anything the author made after RK.


----------



## Freija (Dec 29, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's a limited run. So nothing starts really.





MrCinos said:


> Even though RK is one of my favorite shounens I'm not really excited as such ressurections after many years are much worse than the original (i.e. GTO).
> 
> Still, I'd hope for the better. It's just that I didn't like anything the author made after RK.



Stop being such downers, sure it is only for a limited time and it might fuck up things... But hey, I'll get to see a bit of the future in that verse... And hopefully some more Kenshin-sakabatou fighting, even though that is quite impossible if it's future Kenshin, but one can only hope it's not about Yahiko *le sigh*


----------



## Superstars (Dec 29, 2011)

So they are not going to animate the Jinchuu Arc, but bring back the original manga series?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's a limited run. So nothing starts really.



Well, it is gonna start. Just for a short while. 

Wishful thinking but i hope he draws the arc that he originally planned to do but never did, where Kenshin's son is the antagonist.

This whole thing is really similar to Trigun when the movie was being released and the author made 2 new manga chapters. Good old 90's mangas.


----------



## Freija (Dec 29, 2011)

Superstars said:


> So they are not going to animate the Jinchuu Arc, but bring back the original manga series?


They are, some OVA or something I heard, not sure so don't take my word for it.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it is gonna start. It's just limited.
> 
> Wishful thinking but i hope he draws the arc that he originally planned to do but never did, where Kenshin's son is the antagonist.



No.......................................... NO!


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2011)

> No.......................................... NO!



seconded 

I'm not keeping my hopes up


----------



## bobby8685 (Jan 1, 2012)

BladeofTheChad said:


> I finally read the end of RK...it was...ok in my opinion, I loved it, but it just left a bad feeling in my stomach....hard to explain...I just feel that Aoshi was supposed to smile, like promised in kyoto Arc, also, I feel that enishi got the shaft...he should have kiled kenshin, that was the only way, to me, thathe could go on with his life...meh...



But Tomoe loved Kenshin. To have him cut down by her brother would guarantee that Enishi would never see her smile again. I just finished the manga after years of finishing the anime and I must say I prefer the manga end to the OVA. I will say that I don't like excuse of Kenshin becoming too sick to hold a blade. I'd rather him go out on his own strength and decision.


----------



## Markness (Jan 1, 2012)

What originally drew me to Kenshin was Watsuki's love of Samurai Shodown. It's apparent in the character designs and he blogs that he played SS throughout the manga's progression. Too bad most of the SS manga is hard to find.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2012)

Watsuki, you great man


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 2, 2012)

So what's this about a reboot? A continuation from where the original manga ended? Or something horrible like Dragon Ball SD?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2012)

Its exactly what a reboot entails. A continuation would be a sequel. Learn2term


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 2, 2012)

I only wanted someone to clarify, possibly with a link to the source, so far I only see "I hope", "I heard". Don't hate on my reading comprehension, after I translate things to my own langauge things are not always so obvious, and a reboot could be considered different things. Ah, semantics


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2012)

I sounded like a prick thar, i apologize  

At the same time, yes this new thing is a retelling apparently


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know.

As much as I love Rurouni Kenshin I like the way the series ended and I don't really see a need for a reboot or a sequel. The only regret I had about the series was never having the Jinchuu arc animated, that's all.

I'd much rather see a proper manga ending for Busou Renkin


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2012)

Well it technically did it, Busou Renkin i mean 

There was just the feeling that it could have gone on for a lot longer. Its just that he had to close it down fast because of low ratings


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2012)

Which is a pity because Busou Renkin was pretty good. Then again I only watched the anime, didn't yet get the chance to read the manga. Just heard the ending was rushed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2012)

Rene said:


> Which is a pity because Busou Renkin was pretty good. Then again I only watched the anime, didn't yet get the chance to read the manga. *Just heard the ending was rushed.*



You don't know the half of it. Busou Renkin wasn't remarkable in any way but it pretty much condensed everything that makes a good shonen. It's a crime that they cancelled it.


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2012)

As much as I loved Ruro Ken in the past, it should've been done and layed to rest. I hate the fact taht Watsuki is putting his current series on halt for a reboot. Should've rather made an anime for Embalming.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2012)

The only things I regret about RK is that we never saw the return of Sano, even years later, Kenshin's weak body was such a cop-out I got annoyed as fuck and finally we saw so little of Hiko.


----------



## Yak (Jan 4, 2012)

Freija said:


> The only things I regret about RK is that we never saw the return of Sano, even years later, Kenshin's weak body was such a cop-out I got annoyed as fuck and finally we saw so little of Hiko.



Hiko was always the Joker-card of this manga. Watsuki never intended to involve him much in the storyline.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, Watsuki did, then he realized as he himself wrote on the back page of a tome, that Hiko would always be stronger than Kenshin due to his physical superiorness and thus he decided to let Hiko have a shadow part of the story due to him being stronger than the main character.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 4, 2012)

They don't reboot manga. The Japanese don't even know what the word reboot really means in English. As it clearly says in Japanese, this is "A new beginning" which just means it's a continuation.

I only hope Watsuki doesn't ruin this. I don't actually think it has any chance of being great. He hasn't had a hit or even a decent manga in years. No surprise he's going back to the Kenshin well now that all this new interest has come about because of the live-action movie.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 4, 2012)

Crush! said:


> They don't reboot manga. The Japanese don't even know what the word reboot really means in English. As it clearly says in Japanese, this is "A new beginning" which just means it's a continuation.
> 
> I only hope Watsuki doesn't ruin this. I don't actually think it has any chance of being great. *He hasn't had a hit or even a decent manga in years.* No surprise he's going back to the Kenshin well now that all this new interest has come about because of the live-action movie.


His last manga isn't so bad


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2012)

^
Is that a joke?


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't care for a "reboot" honestly, but if it has better art, not saying it was bad before but, there's always room for improvement


----------



## auem (Jan 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well it technically did it, Busou Renkin i mean
> 
> There was just the feeling that it could have gone on for a lot longer. *Its just that he had to close it down fast because of low ratings*



is it true??!!!.:amazed..kenshin is one of the most well known manga outside japan....


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2012)

He's talking about Busou Renkin


----------



## auem (Jan 5, 2012)

oh! i missed that...


----------



## auem (Jan 5, 2012)

kenshin ended so quickly considering current jump standard, that i thought it was forced to end due to low ranking...
it is my favorite shounen manga and that's why i am concerned about this 'reboot' things...it should better be left as it was....


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 6, 2012)

In my opinion Kenshin should have ended after the Kyoto arc, Shishio Makoto was such a great villian, so much better then Enishi. But the flashbacks were great and it brought a lot of good drama along the way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually believed that Kaoru was dead, that was incredibly shocking.




But I am looking forward to whatever it will be.


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2012)

She was actually originally supposed to die, but since it was a shounen jump manga they wanted a happy ending.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Freija said:


> She was actually originally supposed to die, but since it was a shounen jump manga they wanted a happy ending.



Hm, never knew that, from a drama perspective it may have been better to let her stay dead, and just have Kenshin get out of depression with his own resolve.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 6, 2012)

Freija said:


> ^
> Is that a joke?


No it's not a joke  I'm reading it and it's quite nice,after the flop of Gun Blaze West and the sufficient Busou Renkin it's his best work  but of course Rurouni Kenshin is unsurpassable and remains Watsuki's masterpiece


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Watsuki wanted a happy ending for Kenshin. Kaoru dying would not fit into that mold


----------



## Rene (Jan 8, 2012)

Freija said:


> She was actually originally supposed to die, but since it was a shounen jump manga they wanted a happy ending.



Huh? Wasn't it just because Watsuki felt that Kenshin deserved a happy ending for himself.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2012)

Not from what I've heard, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 13, 2012)

Rurouni Kenshin - Kinema Ban 001
Worf Effect


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2012)

OMG


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Reading right now.


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2012)

"People never liked my stuff after Kenshin, so I'll go back to drawing Kenshin!"

WATSUKI LOGIC


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Don't think that I'll be reading any more of unless unless the quality improves quite a bit.  The plot so far feels sloppy.  I he wanted to do a reboot then he should have deviated quite a bit more from the original.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2012)

very good enjoyed it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "People never liked my stuff after Kenshin, so I'll go back to drawing Kenshin!"
> 
> WATSUKI LOGIC



I liked Bouou Renkin


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> I liked Bouou Renkin



You mean Busou Renkin? It didn't live long as a series, that's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You mean Busou Renkin? It didn't live long as a series, that's what I'm getting at.



Well yeah, Japan has shit taste.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "People never liked my stuff after Kenshin, so I'll go back to drawing Kenshin!"
> 
> WATSUKI LOGIC



He's as bad as Takei


----------



## PPsycho (May 13, 2012)

I think I would prefer a sequel more, it seemed a bit rushed. But I enjoyed it nevertheless, and will keep reading it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Busou Renkin was way cool with Major bravo and shit. When i first watched busou renkin, i didn't even know it was by the same guy, he's pretty flexible, as opposed to someone like Rumiko Takashi, which isn't really hard but whatever


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

I don't like this new series, certain elements feel contrived/rushed in comparison to the original. Also feel that the art style is too thick.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 14, 2012)

The art style made it unreadable IMO... huge fan of the original


----------

